# Need Help: Sick Goat? (White gums, eyelids)



## DixieDarlin (Jun 11, 2013)

I am a relatively new goat owner. I purchased a female bottle baby Nigerian Dwarf (Dixie) almost 2 months ago and just brought home a 4 month old female Boer goat (Abilene) to keep her company.











 I was looking the new goat over today to assess her health and how she's handling the move. I noticed that she has lice hanging on her hair shafts and crawling all around on her. There are A LOT of them. I'm not sure if they are sucking or biting lice though. I am aware sucking lice can cause anemia if it's severe enough and I'm worried she may be anemic already. I have her sepearted from my baby goat and I am making a trip to TSC tomorrow for some Python Dust to rid her of this infestation and prevent Dixie from getting them.

 I am also worried she may have a heavy worm load. She seems to be somewhat bloated in the belly, kind of "weak/lethargic", and the white eyelids and gums.
 She is CDT vaccinated and I have been trying to get her to take a dose of pelleted Dumor dewormer but she seems very uninterested in it I even mixed some honey with it.

 She will eat grass/weeds and nibble on grain but it's not like a healthy goat would "gobble" up grain normally. I am taking a fecal to the vet as soon as possible but since it's Sunday I would really appreciate any suggestions and advice from experienced goat owners to help me out.

:whatgoat:

 Thank you! 

* - Sara King @ Dixie Darlin' Farm*​


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I would go ahead and deworm her with either valbazen (1 cc per 10 lbs orally) or ivomec plus (1 cc per 40 lbs injected sub q). I would also get a fecal done and make sure they check for coccidia. Start her on fortified b complex (1 cc per 20 lbs sub q) and red cell (given orally at 1 cc per 20 lbs). 

That will up her energy and appetite, support rebuilding of red blood cells, and get rid of internal parasites.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with ogfabby  Pellet wormers are usually not effective since you cant make them eat then, cant be sure they ate enough there for creating a resistance to the wormer ...best to just give wormer when needed : ) 
if she has sucking lice the Iv.plus will take care of that too..I would do wormer 3 times 10 days apart then again in 30 days to give her a good head start...


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Yup, I'd go with the ivermectin + because it will kill internal and external parasites.


----------



## dezak91 (Feb 22, 2013)

Just a question here: could you give iron injections instead of the redcell? There was something about redcell that I heard that was negative but I don't remember what it was.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Iron shots are just fine too...works faster...
on the red cell, from what I understand, there was talk that red cell used to be made with beef liver..it no longer is..so its safe to give Goats...

we should never feed any ruminants meat product...


----------



## dezak91 (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes Happybleats! That's what it was, ok, good! Now I can use it and not have to worry, thank you.


----------



## TexasNubians (Jul 25, 2021)

ogfabby said:


> I would go ahead and deworm her with either valbazen (1 cc per 10 lbs orally) or ivomec plus (1 cc per 40 lbs injected sub q). I would also get a fecal done and make sure they check for coccidia. Start her on fortified b complex (1 cc per 20 lbs sub q) and red cell (given orally at 1 cc per 20 lbs).
> 
> That will up her energy and appetite, support rebuilding of red blood cells, and get rid of internal parasites.


I was reading on the Valbazen that it's 1 ml per 25 lb? What is the correct dosage? She's 33 lbs and about six months old.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

TexasNubians said:


> I was reading on the Valbazen that it's 1 ml per 25 lb? What is the correct dosage? She's 33 lbs and about six months old.


This is a very old thread. You might want to start your own so more folks will respond.

you‘ll find dosages in this link








Medicine cabinet 2020


Will make some changes or additions as they come. We want information to be from goat breeders and their experiences and not taken off of others sites. Do not sell this info, Copyrights. Warning We are not veterinarians. Please use info at your own risk and with your own discrepancy. This...




www.thegoatspot.net


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

TexasNubians said:


> was reading on the Valbazen that it's 1 ml per 25 lb? What is the correct dosage? She's 33 lbs and about six months old.



This is a very old post..but to answer your question..some find rhe dose on the bottle adequate but I feel 1 cc per 10 pounds is the best dose to make sure the parasites are addressed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do the 1 cc per 25 lbs, however, if they have a really bad case, I will use 1 cc per 10lbs. It depends on your situation.


----------

